# Painting question need help!!



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I'm finally almost ready for paint in my 1st dedicated home theater. I'm painting it a dark purple flat which I have learned from a lot of you guys on here so it doesn't reflect. My plan was to paint the walls and the ceiling all the same color the dark purple. My wife said I should do a white ceiling but I said I don't think so because it would be to bright. What are your opinions or should I paint the ceiling something different ? Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How about talking her into somthing abit offset from the purple walls? Say a different shade of the similar color. The white will certinly reflect the light.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Theater132 said:


> Ok I'm finally almost ready for paint in my 1st dedicated home theater. I'm painting it a dark purple flat which I have learned from a lot of you guys on here so it doesn't reflect. My plan was to paint the walls and the ceiling all the same color the dark purple. My wife said I should do a white ceiling but I said I don't think so because it would be to bright. What are your opinions or should I paint the ceiling something different ? Thanks


Danger Will Robinson Danger! :bigsmile::heehee:

Steer clear of a white ceiling if you can - it will definitely cause some reflection / washing out of your picture. Best case is to do a black ceiling - otherwise, I would go with your original idea of doing the dark purple ceiling.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Make it all as dark and flat as possible... that includes the ceiling. The less light bouncing back to your screen, the better... colors along the grey scale are your best option... but, at the end of the day any super dark flat color will be better than white.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed. Dark, and flat. It's amazing how dim and non-reflective my room is, even with 9 pot lights, because of dark flat paint, including the ceiling. You'll be happy you did it. Plus, if its a dedicated room, the lights are only on when you're coming and going. Might as well optimize for movie viewing if that's the intended purpose.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

My wife won the battle of ceiling color....It's white....lol

But I still have a great picture in my opinion....You win some you lose some.

Optimum is a darker color but white isn't the end of the world.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I have learned it is way better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission!

Could you put black pieces of acoustic treatment on a white ceiling to help or is the only real solution for an entire black paint?


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. Since its a dedicated Theater room I can do whatever I chose. So should I do a black ceiling or do it the dark purple like the rest of the room? Or a black wall behind the tv?


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Theater132 said:


> Thanks for all the help. Since its a dedicated Theater room I can do whatever I chose. So should I do a black ceiling or do it the dark purple like the rest of the room? Or a black wall behind the tv?


I can definetly say the black wall behind the tv is a good idea....I think personally the black roof with purple walls would look pretty cool.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

So do you think I should do all dark purple walls and a black ceiling or purple walls and black wall behind the tv and black ceiling?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I would do black wall behind screen, and black ceiling. Yes it seems odd and even wrong painting all that flat black. But the result will be suprisingly nice. Then you could do the rest of the walls dark purple if you like. My two cents


check out my build "PGA Home Theater Build Questions" to see some pictures of my room paint job for reference, just picture the red on my walls as purple.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your help Phil, what color black should I use? I know flat black but is there a certain black, I'm sure there is a thousand different blacks or just tell Home Depot to just give me just a flat black?
Thanks again


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Also I need to pick out carpet, which color would you recommend , I want something nice and soft so the kids can lay down on it. I plan on going with a 8lb pad would that be good? It's going on top of cement, some people told me to get Frizzay I know that's spelled wrong but I think you'll know what I'm talking about. I also want it to be a somewhat solid color with no designs on it


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> I would do black wall behind screen, and black ceiling. Yes it seems odd and even wrong painting all that flat black. But the result will be suprisingly nice. Then you could do the rest of the walls dark purple if you like. My two cents


I concur:T


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Theater132 said:


> Thanks for all your help Phil, what color black should I use? I know flat black but is there a certain black, I'm sure there is a thousand different blacks or just tell Home Depot to just give me just a flat black?
> Thanks again


I just went in and said I want flat black....the guy just poored a whole bunch of black in the can and called it good. He did write a code on the can so I can match it later....but that was basically all he did.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I used Olympic Brand Flat Kettle Black from Lowes. I am sure they have something similar at Home Depot.

As for carpet, thats a tough one. I went round and round with carpet stores and settled on a 12 x12 stitched around the edge throw rug of sorts with a pad placed under it. I have wood floors and didnt want to glue, nail etc.

A slight pattern in the rug can be nice, even if the rug is all one color. 

You will have to shop around and look at carpets to try and find something that will go nicely with your paint colors etc.

If the floor is cement you may need to lay some other applications prior to pad and carpet. I wouldn't be the expert in that area.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with both guys above - black on the TV wall and ceiling would be the way I would go.

As far as carpet, TBH that is really a personal choice as far as a color. I would try to get to a couple different places to find something you like. The only suggestions I would have is to not go with something light - no sense painting the walls dark if your floor is just going to be light! 

Also, a solid color shows dirt VERY easily - we have a solid burgandy in our living room and I have to vacuum every day.

I would also consider putting down some kind of underlay - putting carpet / pad right on concrete might be a tad uncomfortable if you lay on it.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

What would you suggest to put down over the concrete, I'm new to all of this and any suggestions would be appreciated. Do you know of anyone who put down things to their liking?


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

My basement is concrete floor and I just put the thickest pad my carpet guy had...I believe it is 8mm, but I might be 10mm I just can't remember of hand.....I have no problems with feet being cold or any discomfort whatsoever. It is also really nice to walk on with the thick pad.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going with the 8lb padding and thought about 10 which do you think would be better?

Thanks


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Theater132 said:


> I was going with the 8lb padding and thought about 10 which do you think would be better?
> 
> Thanks


I would say the 10...I think bigger is better in this case!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never heard of too much padding, only too little. I would go with the thickest one they got.:yes:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - if you are planning to spend time laying on it, I would make sure it is as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way to test the padding out in the store with the carpet i choose and put that on concrete somewhere in their show room. I was thinking 8lb


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Theater132 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to test the padding out in the store with the carpet i choose and put that on concrete somewhere in their show room. I was thinking 8lb


I would think they can unroll some and let you lay on it....I would make your guy give you 10lb at 8lb price and then you are good to go


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

The padding really depends on the carpet. For instance we are doing loop/Berber because of its durability. The kids play area and my HT will see lots of use so a durable carpet was must. Loop/Berber carpet does better with a thin pad. The thicker the pad the more deflection the carpet sees and the quicker it breaks down. Not sure about other carpet styles, just know the loop is best with thin pad.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Any progress yet Theater132? Keep us updated. Throw us some pictures too...we all love to see whats happening.:daydream:


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Any new progress or pictures to come?


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have one coat of paint on the walls (dark purple and one coat on the ceiling black. I will try to get some pics up but not sure if it will let me yet . The 1st coat covered well but I'm going to do a 2nd coat just to make sure. I need to pick out the carpet, I was thinking maybe a dark grey? Do you think black would be to dark since the walls and ceiling are dark? What would you guys recommend ? I was thinking of a Frizzay type carpet, what do you guys have in yours I want to make it really comfortable for my kids so they can lay down on it .
Thanks again for all of your help and I will keep you posted


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Also do any of you know anything about carpet prices and if there is a lot of mark up on them? The guy gave me a quote and I wonder how much can talk him down. I'm getting my entire basement carpeted since I'm finishing the whole thing now so it's a lot of carpet I just wonder how much he will come off of his price. My theater room is 20x15'6 and he's charging I think $1600 that's with 8 lb padding or should I go 10 lb


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think a dark grey would work good - my ceiling is black and the walls are black GOM / Dark grey Gom and I went with a dark grey with a black pattern - it looks really good. There is a pic somewhere in my thread - probably around page 60 somewhere.

As far as the carpet price, I did not have much luck getting a reduced price - and my carpet was pretty pricey. YRMV.......

For the pad, if you are planning on people lying on it, I would err on the side of caution and get the thickest pad you can.


----------

